# Ohero braid line



## PaulD (Apr 18, 2009)

If you haven't heard of it Ohero SK71 is a braided line that is very thin and very soft and very strong made by Dyneema company. I fished with it down in the Glades a few weeks ago when a friend had 2 Zevo's with it on them. I was very impressed with it. It didn't have that waxy, gunky feeling of Suffix or Power pro at first touch and was much easier to handle than either one when it came to tying knots. Apples to apples with power pro and you could see where it was thinner as well. We didn't catch any real big fish on it but it worked fine on the snook, reds, and trout that we caught. Not to mention it did a great job of pulling a boat and 3 guys to the bank ever time you stuck a hook in the mangrove roots.

I've read some other reviews of it now and everyone seems to think the same thing. Better than power pro or suffix due to
1.) thinner
2.) softer
3.) easier to throw
4.) easier to tie
5.) no waxy coating

I'm going to it this spring as I re-spool all of my reels. Cost of the stuff is about the same as all other braids.

I don't know anything about their rods.


----------



## LipRip'r (Apr 19, 2009)

Appreciate the report...I'm always looking for a better braid.  What lb test were ya'll spooled with?
I currently use 14lb Fireline flame green with a 5 or 6' leader of 14-20lb Vanish for trout and reds and have had no problems with it and it casts great


----------



## PaulD (Apr 19, 2009)

23# Ohero and 12# or 14# vanish or seagur for the leader. Occasionally I'll go as low as 8# vanish if I'm tossing top water or small arti's


----------

